# Pokemon Black/White



## twinkinator (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey people-

I've been thinking about getting Pokemon Black or Pokemon White. Does anybody know any differences? Which one do you have/recommend? Please post pictures if you can, I would love to see the new Pokemon.

Thanks!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Hey people-
> 
> I've been thinking about getting Pokemon Black or Pokemon White. Does anybody know any differences? Which one do you have/recommend? Please post pictures if you can, I would love to see the new Pokemon.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Theres the following for this:

The Pok?mon Black and white mega thread.
Bulbapedia
Serebii


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

y'know
what would've helped is if you linked to those things instead of just typing them
that way it'd be easier to show

i have pokemon black, and i am enjoying it.  i think that most of the better version exclusives (the green psychic jelly babby :3) are in white, but i'm not sure of all the differences.  http://serebii.net/ should have all the info you'd ever want on the games, their differences.. oh yeah.  they've got you covered and then some.

http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/  <-- if you just wanna browse over the new pokemon.
they're not all stellar, but they're alright once you spend some time with them.
reminds me far too much of digimon, though.. but could just be me.

i'd say get it if you're interested, and if it's on sale.  some places did that when it was released.. dunno about now.

oh, and a heads up:  unless you have a DSi, there's a good chance you won't be able to use wifi/connect to the internet.  the main things that matter that you'd be missing would be the dream world/game sync (dunno exactly what that is), global trade station, and wifi battles.. but the main game is still there, totally playable if you have a friend that has it.  just don't go hoping for internet.. unless you have a DSi.  in which case, go nuts.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

White forest for White, Black City for Black.

Shaga (final Gym Leader) for Black, Iris (final Gym Leader) for White.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> White forest for White, Black City for Black.
> 
> Shaga (final Gym Leader) for Black, Iris (final Gym Leader) for White.


 only in america he's named drayden
cuz that's how he rolls


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> only in america he's named drayden
> cuz that's how he rolls


 
and in England.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> White forest for White, Black City for Black.
> 
> Shaga (final Gym Leader) for Black, Iris (final Gym Leader) for White.


 
Whats the difference between those gym leaders and the forest/city?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Whats the difference between those gym leaders and the forest/city?


 
The Gym Leaders, the only difference is the gender of their Pokemon and the forest has many Pokemon not normally seen in the Isshu region and the city has lots of people to battle.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> The Gym Leaders, the only difference is the gender of their Pokemon and the forest has many Pokemon not normally seen in the Isshu region and the city has lots of people to battle.



Which do you recommend then?


----------



## Iober (Mar 12, 2011)

I like forests so I went with white, thats honestly my only reason.

Although, black city looks like something from Tron....


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 12, 2011)

Iober said:


> I like forests so I went with white, thats honestly my only reason.
> 
> Although, black city looks like something from Tron....


 
So are there special Pokemon only in the forest then?


----------



## Iober (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont think so, its just an exclusive city, not an actual forest


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah. Which do you have/prefer?


----------



## Iober (Mar 12, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Ah. Which do you have/prefer?


 
I have white, honestly, they are both good games it just depends on which exclusives you would want.

Try googling the exclusives of both and decide which one suits you more.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 12, 2011)

At some stores there are good deals so I was gonna get it soon, but they are buy one get one 50% off or somehow you buy two...but I don't need both. I'll google it later and see. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Iober (Mar 12, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> At some stores there are good deals so I was gonna get it soon, but they are buy one get one 50% off or somehow you buy two...but I don't need both. I'll google it later and see. Thanks for the help!


 
No problem. Which ever one you get, it will most likely please you.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> At some stores there are good deals so I was gonna get it soon, but they are buy one get one 50% off or somehow you buy two...but I don't need both. I'll google it later and see. Thanks for the help!


 yeah, that's the only reason i got it.  try and ask a friend if they're gonna get it, and get it together.  it'd be like $20-25 that way.

white city has pokemon, black city has trainers, there's not a whole lot of differences.. and it's a totally optional thing.
the only real differences are as always, the version exclusives, and the legendaries.  and that's up to preference.  everything else is really about the same.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there a type difference for the legendaries?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2011)

Neither, opted to pre-order The Sims Medieval instead, I'm intrigued to try it, even though all previous Sim side-series have been ****.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Is there a type difference for the legendaries?


 dragon fire - white
dragon elec - black
trading - priceless


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> *oh, and a heads up:  unless you have a DSi, there's a good chance you won't be able to use wifi/connect to the internet.*  the main things that matter that you'd be missing would be the dream world/game sync (dunno exactly what that is), global trade station, and wifi battles.. but the main game is still there, totally playable if you have a friend that has it.  just don't go hoping for internet.. unless you have a DSi.  in which case, go nuts.



Why?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 13, 2011)

Callie said:


> Why?


 
No, he's wrong.

It depends what kind of network you have, such as WEP or WPA-PSK and that stuff.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 13, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> No, he's wrong.
> 
> It depends what kind of network you have, such as WEP or WPA-PSK and that stuff.


 no, you're wrong.

it depends on the kind of router you have, more than anything.  if you're buying the game just for wifi and don't have a dsi, i'd say look into if your router is supported.. if you tell me the model, i could ask around on the serebii IRC channel, but i don't really know of a list of ones that are/aren't.  all i know is that my ds lite will not connect, regardless of the encryption (turned off, wep, wpa), and my little brothers dsi will connect.  it has something to do with the dsi's hardware, i think.  i'm not certain.

it worked fine with gen 4, diamond/pearl/platinum/heartgold/soul silver.. but not this one, for some reason.

all i can really say is it doesn't work for me, and my router.  it may work for yours, but i'd say proceed with caution unless you don't care about wifi.  in which case, totally worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 13, 2011)

sorry don't know how to delete comment so writing this :/


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a question for whoever can answer it..seeing you who knows more  ..well i have had a Nintendo DS Lite for 3 almost 4 years..played all the pokemon games..when 4th gen pokemon games came out, i had no trouble with wi-fi, like global trade center and wi-fi battles etc, im talking about Diamond, Platinum, Heartgold and Black, but now when i want to do the Victini rare event.. i can't connect to Wi-Fi, i've been using the same Internet Wi-Fi Home Hub for almost 2 years and no problem..could it be something to do with my DS Lite function? please reply asap





Psychonaut said:


> no, you're wrong.
> 
> it depends on the kind of router you have, more than anything.  if you're buying the game just for wifi and don't have a dsi, i'd say look into if your router is supported.. if you tell me the model, i could ask around on the serebii IRC channel, but i don't really know of a list of ones that are/aren't.  all i know is that my ds lite will not connect, regardless of the encryption (turned off, wep, wpa), and my little brothers dsi will connect.  it has something to do with the dsi's hardware, i think.  i'm not certain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zex (Mar 13, 2011)

DAMN! I have the original ds and this wifi news is saddening.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2011)

You can still connect. Just not with Wepa


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricano said:


> You can still connect. Just not with Wepa


 welp
i tried taking off the security altogether, just an open connection, no dice.
it shows up, but it won't connect whenever you test the connection or try to do gamesync/wifi

again, i think it's based on your router.. but that the dsi can connect but older ones can't is.. disappointing.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> welp
> i tried taking off the security altogether, just an open connection, no dice.
> it shows up, but it won't connect whenever you test the connection or try to do gamesync/wifi
> 
> again, i think it's based on your router.. but that the dsi can connect but older ones can't is.. disappointing.


 
Did you put auto obtain DNS?


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 13, 2011)

Well I have a DS Lite and our wifi only works with our Wii...We don't have the right router for a DS. =(


----------



## williamd (Mar 13, 2011)

I chose pokemon white for the white forest and for Solosis.Thats pretty much it for the reasons.Neither lengendarys interested me at all.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Did you put auto obtain DNS?


 lemme check.  i haven't educated myself on that (lol educate), any protips for setting up dns and whatnot?

wait.  lol.  nvm.  lemme see if it'll work.

putting it in myself didn't work, dunno if i was doing it wrong or something.  used 8.8.8.8 as my dns

HALP
i had it on auto obtain, but dunno.  SOMETHING IS THE BOMB I SET UP WAS


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> lemme check.  i haven't educated myself on that (lol educate), any protips for setting up dns and whatnot?
> 
> wait.  lol.  nvm.  lemme see if it'll work.
> 
> ...


There's a way to check your primary dns for your router/modem
Go to "Start", type in the search box "run", click that and type in "cmd" in the space. You get a pop-up, and then type in "ipconfig /all"
You should find your DNs that way. That's windows. If you have Linux or whatever, I can't help.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 13, 2011)

williamd said:


> I chose pokemon white for the white forest and for Solosis.Thats pretty much it for the reasons.Neither lengendarys interested me at all.


 
What's Solosis?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 13, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> What's Solosis?


 
I am Solosis.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricano said:


> There's a way to check your primary dns for your router/modem
> Go to "Start", type in the search box "run", click that and type in "cmd" in the space. You get a pop-up, and then type in "ipconfig /all"
> You should find your DNs that way. That's windows. If you have Linux or whatever, I can't help.


 i tried that, i think it has something to do with administrative power or whatnot.  meh.

i'll do it later/aren't too bothered by it, right now.  thanks for the halp


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> I am Solosis.


 
I am the Chosen One; I am Lugia.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 13, 2011)

But what is Solosis? Seriously.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 13, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> But what is Solosis? Seriously.


 
Here you go.

Simple task was simple.
Everyone now acknowledge the fact the he did not take the time to simply research before he asked.
Remember it, everyone.

You guys can bring this up in future topics if you wish.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm enjoying White more than Black, simply for the forest. I love that I can go and battle trainers and buy/sell stuff at the stores but the forest is better in my opinion. But if you like to take advantage of being able to buy rare items, then I'd go with Black. If you like catching pokemon, I'd go with White.

Either way you're gonna have fun with the game, or you could buy both if it's too confusing. lol


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 15, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Simple task was simple.
> Everyone now acknowledge the fact the he did not take the time to simply research before he asked.
> ...


 
You've never done that before have you. Your just perfect Mr. Noob Translation Squad.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm still patiently waiting to get it. I have enough money to buy it, but I'm not allowing myself to spend my own money on games basically.. Not like I'd have time to play right now.. I have like 4 projects due within March and April that I haven't even started. Oh, procrastination. All my friends taunt me by playing it at school.


----------

